# We all knew this was gonna happen



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yep,it's me again! roud:
This time trying to decide between aux Si and Ni!


Just ask me whatever you need to know


And @hoopla,I wanna hear your thoughts,since you were the one who made me consider ESFJ again
Also @alittlebear,what do you find so weird about me being an ESFJ?
I know,what's NOT weird about me being an ESFJ?:laughing:
But quite a few people suggested it,so I guess it's not too crazy


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I watched the Unfriended movie and your picture is like the same as the dead girl ghost thing and it scared me. Like in a creepy way. Idk about your type but remember that with Ni comes Se and with Si comes Ne. So you two sets of two to choose from.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Totally didn't wanna sleep tonight anyway

I get it,but it's still difficult :/
Some things seem very Se but I'm also quite aware of my body,I can't imagine anyone being unaware of how things are physically affecting them
Could you explain Si to me?You used to type as INFP before so you probably know enough about all kinds of Si


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Si users are the types that come up with *this*.

I know her. She's an ISTJ. She can be cleaning her kitchen, glance up, see a costume on an extra in the background of some random costume drama and know immediately where she has seen that outfit before.*

That's kind of like how my Si works, too. Where have I seen that face before? Heard that voice? My mind flips through a ton of filed-away digital mental images and bang -- oh, he was so and so on that miniseries from 2007. Gotcha. It's like a ... automatic sensory recording system that creates image recall in my mind.

* I've submitted to that website. Many times. I can't help noticing if one of Anne Boleyn's ladies in waiting is wearing a garment from _The Borgias_, now can I? =P


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

angelcat said:


> Si users are the types that come up with *this*.
> 
> I know her. She's an ISTJ. She can be cleaning her kitchen, glance up, see a costume on an extra in the background of some random costume drama and know immediately where she has seen that outfit before.*
> 
> ...


Yeah,no way I'd come up with that.I forget quickly,and my memory is very wrong often,things either don't leave that kind of impression on me or I imagine them "wrong",like,I remember a red dress I saw in the store but it's a different dress from the one I saw.For example sometimes I can't find things in stores because I just remembered them completely differently based on their most obvious qualities,to the point of thinking something is a top when it's actually shorts just because the color or the pattern looked "top-ish"
I get very surprised lol
Or I get convinced I saw bunch of v-neck tank tops when I actually saw one v-neck dress.What would you make of that?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

What are you paying attention to, instead of your environment? Are you changing things into symbols?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

angelcat said:


> What are you paying attention to, instead of your environment? Are you changing things into symbols?


I have a weird way of paying attention,I can't really wrap my head around it well enough to explain it atm but I know it's odd
I pay attention to environment but I don't really notice things,I often reduce things to their most important quality,as I somewhat explained before.And like,I mention in @alittlebear's thread,I go shopping looking for a specific thing,but I don't have details in my mind and like,it's extremely specific but at the same time complete opposite of specific because I normally have like 1 official criteria but there's so much more behind it,almost like some sort of implications that don't really make sense in reality.Like,I'm looking for "a summer dress" but OF COURSE summer dress should be yellow,OF COURSE yellow is not yellow unless it's really bright,OF COURSE it has to be short,OF COURSE it needs to have ruffles on top,etc.But "a summer dress" is all I consciously think about.Same goes for people.If someone asks me what friend should be like I'm at first confused because word "friend" obviously explains it perfectly XD
Saying "A friend should be kind,loyal,fun,etc" is the same as saying "A kind,loyal,fun person should be kind,loyal and fun"
Not sure if I explained it properly.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ESFJ? Why the hell? 

Why would you think you're Si over Ni? I'd like to hear what you're saying and than defy those arguments


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> ESFJ? Why the hell?
> 
> Why would you think you're Si over Ni? I'd like to hear what you're saying and than defy those arguments


The biggest thing would be not being able to separate being SFJ from being human XD
Because really,all humans are a bit SFJ-ish.It feels like such a basic type and the way aux/dom Si is described is so vague.I mean,"body awareness"?Isn't every normal person more or less aware of their body?Doesn't everyone care about physical comfort on some level?Isn't enjoying food comfort and doesn't EVERYONE enjoy food??
Anyway,I definitely think I'm more of an EIE in socionics and I remember relating to Se descriptions and finding Si weird,but @hoopla said things about Si that made some sense,I'll try to find it tomorrow


You're officially a Slytherclaw??


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> The biggest thing would be not being able to separate being SFJ from being human XD
> Because really,all humans are a bit SFJ-ish.It feels like such a basic type and the way aux/dom Si is described is so vague.I mean,"body awareness"?Isn't every normal person more or less aware of their body?Doesn't everyone care about physical comfort on some level?Isn't enjoying food comfort and doesn't EVERYONE enjoy food??
> Anyway,I definitely think I'm more of an EIE in socionics and I remember relating to Se descriptions and finding Si weird,but @hoopla said things about Si that made some sense,I'll try to find it tomorrow
> 
> ...


Well, all humans are aware of themselves... Si is about storing information for future reference, I don't think you do that.

Slytherclaw???  I typed myself as Slytherin at first but I changes it throughout the way for some reason but then me and my friends were dicussing about it and they were all like "you're such a Slytherin." Yeah, it makes sense to just put those together haha.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I pay attention to environment but I don't really notice things,I often reduce things to their most important quality


Ni.

Let me share my shopping experience this week.

I had decided to cosplay as Margaery Tyrell (avatar) at the Ren Fair this summer, so I went shopping at various fabric stores looking for a SPECIFIC fabric for the bodice (same one as in the avatar). Midway through my search, continually coming up empty of anything that even remotely resembled the fabric, I started pulling out my Ne. I whipped out my phone, did an image search, and came up with several alternatives based on different outfits she wears in _Game of Thrones_. Back up, just in case.

Fortunately, I found a fabric similar enough to the original that I can still cosplay this specific outfit. But I could have switched it at any time if I hadn't found that fabric, because my Ne keeps me open to multiple choices. It's when I can't have those extra choices that I start to freak out.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Body awareness? Sometimes I zone out and forget I'm inside my body in general... I've never paid much attention to it aside from style and fashion or when I'm looking in the mirror obsessing over it, lol. I'm the person with untied shoe lace or food on my face that I'm highly unaware of until later or when I'm told. Super professional. I could argue body and mind are separate entities, so no, I don't think "body awareness" is something everyone has. 

Either way, she's made many threads, and I've skimmed through them. I think she's a feeler, and a sensor. I don't get an intuitive vibe at all. She's more focused on the tangible realities of an object than it's meaning or essence.

This struck me as Fe, for example:



> Personality types are like horoscope.I can relate to anything if I try hard enough.I 'change' my type all the time depending on what people said about me, how I responded to a situation, how people responded to me, etc.I also tend to act the way people expect me to act, say things people expect me to say, 'fake' a personality I'd like to have and things like that.I get lost in all that and don't know who I really am because I've haven't really been 'myself' since I was a little kid and eve then I was shy and insecure so I acted unnaturally.


So I agree with ExFJ. She's made plenty of threads, if anyone wants a look. I'd recommend this one:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/175601-esfp-something-else.html

Personally I think she's an Si. Example:



> being concerned with how things look rather than what they are inside,more about effect than cause,etc.


Comes across as more sensing than intuitive in general.



> I definitely do love my comfort zone.I don't even know why would anyone WANT to get out of their comfort zone,it's called 'comfort' for a reason.


She'd rather stay with her known sensory datas than expand and absorb content. 

Fe dom is on the right track... but I still lean towards ESFJ.

I don't understand how reducing an item to it's most important quality is Ni. Mind clarifying? Also @Living dead, what exactly do you mean by that? What is a most important quality? How do you determine that?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Si users are the types that come up with *this*.
> 
> I know her. She's an ISTJ. She can be cleaning her kitchen, glance up, see a costume on an extra in the background of some random costume drama and know immediately where she has seen that outfit before.*
> 
> ...


Question: I don't do this at all; does Si _necessarily_ do that or does it depend? Like, I will have this problem when watching movies, that someone will cut or dye their hair, and I won't recognize them. Or, in old movies where all the guys have the exact same facial hair, they all blur together and I end up losing track of the plot. 

:/ I relate so much to Si descriptions but then I also don't. I'm a little unclear on how differently (or similarly) Ni and Si will manifest in different people. 

@Living dead and I had this conversation on my thread:

Oswin (sorry, Oswin writes a lot):


> -And, I think Si-Ne does make sense for me, at least according to MBTI, because:
> -I am very nostalgic (I know it's not exactly Si but hear me out), to the point of madness...when I turned five, my dad told me that "I wouldn't be his little four-year-old anymore" and I remember how heartbroken I felt about that; like, I wasn't going to be four years old anymore, that was sad. It was the first time I freaked out about birthdays, but not the last)) I also always like...really wanted to be born like a hundred years ago, I've gotten over it partly but I will probably always be 'old-fashioned'.
> I often have very strong sentimental associations with objects. Everything in my bedroom means something to me. And if it doesn't mean something to me, I make up a story about it so it can start meaning something to me. I keep everything. I copied out Latin declension tables? Ah, I'll want this for when I'm old and looking back on my sunny youth. Tempus fugit.
> 
> ...


Living Dead:


> I can totally relate to being old fashioned and wanting to live in past centuries,I adapt of course but in my head it's different,I try to draw parallels between what's going on atm and what it would be like in a different world.
> Also that birthday thing,totally me!I will never be x again,x will never happen again,next x is in 100 years,etc.,it's very sad,especially when someone else points it out and expresses some sort of emotion about it.
> And I prefer TV shows too,for the same reason.
> And that tongue thing haha,I just get confused with stuff like that.I don't even appreciate having tongue sometimes tbh XD


...which prompted a discussion with @hoopla on if Living Dead used Si or Ni. 

Sorry everyone for the massively long post, just thought bringing in some relevant material might help)


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

If you guys want an example of my Si:

When I was little my aunt was dating a man who was "off" to say the least. As a 6-7 year child I could not necessarily articulate or pinpoint what was creepy, but I knew something was off. I can articulate it now. Lackluster, cold, dead eyes. Fake personality, very calculated and biting but only on a surface level. It was all whimsy, "I love kids, I'm extremely religious, I watch Spongebob! Look at the wacky tie I'm wearing to my girlfriend's sister's wedding". But it had a very methodical, dark under printing behind that surface layer. A dual ended service used to mask a dark persona. But all I knew then is that he was creepy, and it made me uncomfortable.

Now I see those cold, dark, industrious eyes in an individual, and I see his face, his smile, and I throw up. They're one of the same. It's a deliberate category or system I use to judge if a person is "off". If I find another person that makes me uncomfortable or creepy, I store that behavior to use for later in case I happen to spot someone using the same characteristics. I may not even articulate why such cues are "off" until I see it in yet another person. It's a form of stereotyping, and I'm usually wary of stereotyping, but this system is rarely wrong. Someone makes me feel uncomfortable, I arch out any physical signs or indicators, and later use these characteristics in the future to my advantage. I'm aware this is often a very faulty, shoddy system, but in this case, it fucking works.

In essence, Si helps me spot sociopaths. Creepy "vibes" make me realize something is off, then I use past data to determine exactly what it is that's creepy, and then put two and two together to create a label I can use to make my judgement call.

I'm usually really unaware of my environment, unless it catches my interest. Then my processes mirror @angelcats. I do the same thing she does with voice actors, ha.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sooo...thanks, Living Dead, now I am doubting that I am a strong Si user, even a Si user at all. :/ I don't believe I have such a cataloguing system. I get creepy vibes from people, but it's pure vibe; maybe I have more faith in my guesses if I've been right in the past, but...yeah, I really don't know. Please officially disregard anything I've said about functions or type. I'm so sorry, I want to help, but every time I turn around it's like my understanding of the functions is worse and I'm more confused. :sad:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@angelcat,that shopping example,I always annoy people so much with NOT seeing any sort of similarity between the exact thing I'm looking for and what I see around me,I'm pretty much blind to things I see unless they are what I'm looking for because like,if fabric is "similar" it can still have some sort of different vibe surrounding it and that annoys me and sometimes I'd actually settle on totally different fabric with similar "vibe" but then no one else would recognize me as that character XD
@hoopla,for me it'd be more like pointing out a detail on the creepy guy and calling him creepy based on that even though it's not necessarily all that makes him creepy but just one representation of his creepines and I'm aware of that but somehow that one detail speaks it all,in a way.
Or like,when I see a rollercoaster I can be scared of trying it,but it's not based on feeling I get looking at it but a detached "there's lots of being upside down" and like,it's not about feeling and even rollercoaster isn't that scary because of actual sensations but because of that "OMG I am upside down and I can't do anything about it" factor
As for some other things,yeah,I do look pretty S but I'm sure at least part of it is enneagram 3 wing shallowness 

"What is most importand quality?"
Generally what separates them from the rest,what makes them that thing and not another similar thing


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyway,thank you guys for replying,this is going great!
And @Oswin,write as much as you want,whatever you want to write about,it's great! 
@Gray Romantic,you're shocking me all the time XD


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> @Gray Romantic,you're shocking me all the time XD


Shaking things off 

Anyway, here's a question- what do you use more, Ne or Se?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely no clue XD

I can relate to tertiary Se description so much and in socionics some stuff about Se seems to describe me too and like,in fights I feel like I'm very Fe-Se,very influenced by people's body language and very expanding of my opinions and energy and I never remember fights later(details,feelings,etc) because it's all so in the moment.Not sure why I'm mentioning it,I thought about it in terms of enneagram and thought maybe it could mean something here(btw I concluded that my approach to it could be what separates cp 6 and 8 in enneagram,since I get truly "gut-ish" rather than thinking a lot,I "think" but in sort of an animalistic battle mode XD @alittlebear,you know enneagram,what do you think?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Absolutely no clue XD
> 
> I can relate to tertiary Se description so much and in socionics some stuff about Se seems to describe me too and like,in fights I feel like I'm very Fe-Se,very influenced by people's body language and very expanding of my opinions and energy and I never remember fights later(details,feelings,etc) because it's all so in the moment.Not sure why I'm mentioning it,I thought about it in terms of enneagram and thought maybe it could mean something here(btw I concluded that my approach to it could be what separates cp 6 and 8 in enneagram,since I get truly "gut-ish" rather than thinking a lot,I "think" but in sort of an animalistic battle mode XD)


I still say Ni/Se. Under stress you act Se, in the moment and don't recall it later. I don't know, it's all very Se to me. I'm wondering if you're in a loop and kind of lost connection with your Ni lately and the higher Se makes you think Si, hm.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> I still say Ni/Se. Under stress you act Se, in the moment and don't recall it later. I don't know, it's all very Se to me. I'm wondering if you're in a loop and kind of lost connection with your Ni lately and the higher Se makes you think Si, hm.


I think that's the case too!

What do you think @hoopla?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

One thing I read recently in the ISTJ subforum really resonated with my understanding of ISTJ:

Si types are very aware of their environments, and they are constantly trying to change their environments and workspaces to better accomodate themselves.* Actually, @Buran posted this. And he is absolutely right.

For an ESFJ, I would imagine they would constantly try to change their environments to better suit _others_, but of course themselves, as well.


This is a very important distinction to make between Si and Ni -> Si is very aware of its environment and tries to change it. Ni is so much less aware of its environment (to a fault, really) and doesn't try to change it until it is under a lot of stress and pressure to do so.
[hr][/hr]
*this is extremely easy to see among every Si type on YouTube. go to youtube and type in "organization" or "martha stewart" or "my room tour" or anything like that. Si types love to make things around them look perfect and beautiful and serene. Si is super zen.

I will post examples in a bit.

This woman is everything:





She has got to be an ISFJ or ESFJ type 9w1. Flawless example of Si's zen characteristics.

She is very in-touch with how things make her feel sensually. She is big into comfort. 






Here is zen from an STJ perspective:






[hr][/hr]
If you are an Ni type, I really want to say that you shouldn't relate to these people at all ^. I realize that is an absolutist position (everyone is a special snowflake, ember!) but it's so very true to a huge extent. Ni just _doesn't care_ about this kind of tangible organization like Si does.

Si -> This mess is stressing me out and hindering my productivity.
Ni -> There's a mess here?

See also: http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/15067-you-know-you-intj-when-751.html#post15503874

@angelcat that website you posted blows my mind out of the water. How the EFF do you see a dress and remember that someone else wore the same one? Fricking super powers what the eff


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

That's what no one in my family gets about me.I only care about things looking nice when I have guests over.My dad thinks me not keeping my room in order is a sign that I just don't think ANYTHING matters.And I'm like "No,dad,I just literally don't notice what this place looks like,it's fine as long as there's no dead animals"

Also,my ISFJ grandma always says "I can't look at this mess" and I'm like "Who's forcing you?" XD
Even my NFP mother is similar and she's always so enthusiastic about changing my sheets/bedding,for some reason thinks I'm gonna be THRILLED and then I literally don't notice it :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> That's what no one in my family gets about me.I only care about things looking nice when I have guests over.My dad thinks me not keeping my room in order is a sign that I just don't think ANYTHING matters.And I'm like "No,dad,I just literally don't notice what this place looks like,it's fine as long as there's no dead animals"


Haha, I can relate. I notice the mess but I'm like "nah" and I do nothing. When people come over I put everything in place but videos like emerbfly's make me cringe.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Even my NFP mother is similar and she's always so enthusiastic about changing my sheets/bedding,for some reason thinks I'm gonna be THRILLED and then I literally don't notice it :laughing:


My mother is like this, too. When I leave to go back to school, she always cleans my entire room and washes all the sheets and everything. 

And when I come back, everything is like spotless and I don't know where anything is. I hate it. I think she 100% has 2 somewhere in her stacking. She exhibits lots of traits of 2s.

When I was younger, I never understood the concept of putting my toys away. What's the point of doing that? You're just going to get them back out again. Do you really need that spot on the floor to be clear? It's not like you're using it for anything else. Put your goddamn toy there. It's not harming anything ffs.

 I'm sure Si types probably hate my guts. Ugh. whatever.



Gray Romantic said:


> Haha, I can relate. I notice the mess but I'm like "nah" and I do nothing. When people come over I put everything in place but videos like emerbfly's make me cringe.


I do, too. I feel as though it's rude to let your guests come over to a messy house or room if you know ahead of time that they are coming. That's the kind of pressure I mean that goads Ni to finally pay attention and pick up after itself.

Especially for me as a type 3. I care about how I present myself to others. I don't want them seeing the mess I live in 

Type 2 motivations would probably be like: "oh, if I don't clean this place up, it will make my guests uncomfortable. I can't have that." (I'm just assuming. I'm not a 2 or a 2 expert)

Type 4 probably wouldn't care at all about the mess, to be honest. They'd probably just think their mess is a part of themselves, and if people have a problem with that, they can get gtfo. (but I'm not a 4 expert either ;O)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

emberfly said:


> When I was younger, I never understood the concept of putting my toys away. What's the point of doing that? You're just going to get them back out again. Do you really need that spot on the floor to be clear? It's not like you're using it for anything else. Put your goddamn toy there. It's not harming anything ffs.


This so much.
Like,what's the point of putting my desk in order?I don't use it for anything but putting bunch of stuff on it,if I remove stuff from it then I'm gonna put them back on in matter of days because THAT'S IT'S ONLY PURPOSE,so why do it?
Also with making my bed in the morning,I'm gonna sleep in it again so why does it have to be done??


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

And like,I try to teach people my way,"Granny,really,you don't have to wash that glass right now,I'm gonna be drinking water from it 5 more times just this morning,why not do it later and not every time I drink from it" but NO
And then they say I'm not helpful.I'm extremely helpful if you just LISTEN TO ME


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Living dead said:


> And like,I try to teach people my way,"Granny,really,you don't have to wash that glass right now,I'm gonna be drinking water from it 5 more times just this morning,why not do it later and not every time I drink from it" but NO
> And then they say I'm not helpful.I'm extremely helpful if you just LISTEN TO ME


Wow my mom does that too! That drives me crazy as well because I feel like It's wasting dishes.

But my mother sees a dirty dish on a counter as like a threat to her peace of mind, so she has to put it in the dish washer or clean it and stow it away. Drives me up the wall.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

So,does that mean I don't use Si?
Or is it just severely defective? :/


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> So,does that mean I don't use Si?
> Or is it just severely defective? :/


You don't have Ne, at all. Honey, you're Ni/Se.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

emberfly said:


> @angelcat that website you posted blows my mind out of the water. How the FUCK do you see a dress and remember that someone else wore the same one? Fucking super powers what the fuck


Hahaha. Works every time, particularly with Ni-doms. Blows their mind. Um ... because I care? And I catalog it? I can do it with voices, too. Hear someone's voice and not stop internal-seeking until I find a reference to it. I'm usually ten minutes into a Disney animated movie and going "... is that Helen Mirren with an Egyptian accent?"

But anyway.

Si is personal mythologies. You take reality, and impose over it your own mythology or comprehension. That's why you wind up with batshit crazy Si-users who have a delusional view of other people. Their mythology is whacked and overlaying on top of reality, so they are not seeing the real person, but instead a conceptualized version of that person. Like... Christine Daee in _The Phantom of the Opera_, and her Angel of Music. Everyone knows her "angel" is a psychopathic murderer hidden in the guts of the opera house, but she grew up hearing all her dad's stories about how he would send the angel of music to teach her to sing, so ... she's caught between the reality of Erik and her mythology of Erik. Her mythology is tearing apart as she sees what he truly is, but she still has trouble letting go of it. 

So, what do Si users do? Their upbringing colors their perspective of the world. They take from reality what is important to them, and infuse situations with personalized memories. Subjective remembrances. This happened to me, it's my experience, it matters to me, and it overrules yours if you've had a different one, because I trust me more than I trust you.

Yeah, it crosses over into the realm of inner-body awareness, and environment, and wanting to be comfortable (she says as she turns off the heater, because it's a little warm in here), and liking soft and pretty things and not wanting to eat that, because last time I did, it made my stomach ache ... but it's more how you see the world, relate to it, and what you pull from it. How reluctant you are to change on a dime. Anyone proposes change -- I balk. My instinctive reaction is NOPE. Give me a few hours and I may come around, but my first response is still -- NOPE. 

So, in SFJs you wind up with, often, to some extent, idealistic little creatures like the new Cinderella, who are more imaginative and dreamy than you might think, but attend to the day to day tasks without fuss. 

Something I notice about ESFJs. Their Ne is enormous. Like, they want to brainstorm in the moment, and share ideas, and build off other ideas, and they don't like nor appreciate the fact that I want time to process these things first. I always see a very, very visible Ne in ESFJs. Sometimes it runs into conspiracy theory stuff (Disney is corrupting the youth of the world, by feeding them the wrong values; they have an agenda) and sometimes it isn't, but it's often aimed toward their business / the greater good for us all. 

By the way, not all SJs are neat. I can be a real slob. The distinction is, after a little while it gets to me and I have to clean it up because it's all mental baggage and a mess makes me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

angelcat said:


> By the way, not all SJs are neat. I can be a real slob. The distinction is, after a little while it gets to me and I have to clean it up because it's all mental baggage and a mess makes me feel claustrophobic.


I think that's really the key, though, is that the environment affects you. And you care about it.

I didn't mean to suggest that every SJ left every room immaculately spotless. Although many do strive for that ideal (as evidenced by those particular SJs in the videos I posted).

Here is another Si preferrer. I think she's an INFP, but she demonstrates good Si usage:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Az4angela/videos


She pays clear attention to environmental factors that affect her peace of mind.

For Angela, the main environmental factor that she cares about are scented candles. She *loves *scented candles.

But she also loves bright colors. If you notice, she has decorated her room with peacock patterns everywhere because those make her feel good.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Living dead said:


> And like,I try to teach people my way,"Granny,really,you don't have to wash that glass right now,I'm gonna be drinking water from it 5 more times just this morning,why not do it later and not every time I drink from it" but NO
> And then they say I'm not helpful.I'm extremely helpful if you just LISTEN TO ME


I'm really trying to avoid commenting because Tapatalk is extraordinarily obnoxious but ohhh my gosh. 

This is SO me. I've always, always just gotten one cup of water a day, like I will get a cup in the morning and leave it on the counter all day so I don't have to get a new cup. 

I've actually dreamed about a sufficient society where a household of four only possessed four cups. Because really. Isn't that all we need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm leaning Ni atm,more than leaning though

Btw what would a Fe dom 4 look like? XD
I thought about it and every time I really get into what's core of 4 and all the individuality it just gets weird and I can't relate much and all those 4's at the forum are way too much for me but perhaps it's because Fe makes me see things differently?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I'm leaning Ni atm,more than leaning though
> 
> Btw what would a Fe dom 4 look like? XD
> I thought about it and every time I really get into what's core of 4 and all the individuality it just gets weird and I can't relate much and all those 4's at the forum are way too much for me but perhaps it's because Fe makes me see things differently?


I almost wonder, though, if Fe 4s can even exist?

It may be a case of MBTI and Enneagram being unable to overlap perfectly.

For example . . . could an INTJ 2 even exist? It really seems like an impossibility. (especially considering Fe PoLR)


I mean, you see some INFJs identifying as things like 5w4, but this of course isn't a dominant 4, but rather a 4 wing.

Still, even that seems weird to me. Because 4 is like the epitome of Fi dom, no?

I feel like @Swordsman of Mana would know the answer to this.

edit:

But, anyway, I personally think that if you watched Oprah and felt as though you and Oprah were kindred spirits, you would know right away that you preferred Ni. Because Oprah is like Ni Queen.

I read Ayn Rand and new right away that we had very much the same brain.

Lots of people like to hate on Rand. I find that really funny because it's like they're hating on me. And that's funny because they don't even realize that.

Like when someone thinks you're not in the room and they start talking about you. But you know that you're in the room still. That's how I feel when people talk about Rand.

I find this interview with Oprah very good and representative of her personality:





I think Oprah might be a 3w2. (ENFJ, of course)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

INTJ 2:laughing:

Honestly,I don't even know what 4 is,maybe Fe tends to look 4w3 when going through a sad phase?(dramatic,emotional,victim,seeing how "shallow" and "fake" they've been and all those things)


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been thinking about this idea for a while, shouldn't Se also be able to recognize facial expressions, sounds, objects but in a more objective manner? (not filtered through their own previous experience)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Still confused :/
@emberfly,gonna see Oprah one day when I have a bit more patience XD

Speaking of patience,does it tell _anything_ about my type?
Because I'm _extremely_ impatient,when I set my mind on something I have to have it immediately because otherwise I can't think of much else,I can't stand waiting (and yeah,I know no one loves it but it's so much more than that with me),I'd rather walk for half an hour than wait 5 minutes for bus to come,I get the urge to finish people's sentences if they talk too slowly,and obviously I can't watch things that last longer than 10 minutes,EVEN THEN I skip parts XD
And like,when reading through a long text I just read parts and try to make a whole out of what I've read.And I want spoilers when it comes to books and movies.Well,I don't want them but I have to have them.
And you know that marshmallow experiment,where they've given kids one marshmallow and told them they'd get one more if they just wait for it and don't eat the first one?My opinion is that the pain of waiting can't be cured with one extra marshmallow,I'd rather eat one immediately and be done with it.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

No one cares,I know,but I think I decided on ENFJ,at least if it's between ENFJ and ESFJ,I guess I can relate a bit to Oprah 
Idk,like,sometimes at home I'm just writing a post here or something,and I get bored,and I take a hulahoop and start hulahooping and then I'm like "Oh,I already took it out,I might as well do it for a bit longer to burn off that piece of chocolate I had after dinner" and I'm just there,hulahooping to burn calories,my post is waiting.Happened with this post.And sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and just wanna go somewhere.But my father would murder me so I don't.But I want to.
Sounds Se,right?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Living Dead, I do the same thing, wanting to go somewhere...but I agree that you're probably Se, I haven't seen any Ne from you really and you related to some of the Ni things.


----------

